# best glue to use on viynal?-it's spelled vinyl



## The Cholo (Apr 10, 2012)

i just had my interior did on my 75 impala and the chevy bowtie wood grain emblems on door panels where not put back and i can tell originally they were glues, i wanna put back on but dont want them to come off or look flimsy, and advice to make it work firme and hold for good?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Resistol 5000 just picked up a can (on the other side of the border, cheap and glues like a motha)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Dap contact cement.....dab a little on....put in place...and put some tape to hold it...til it dries. Sold at home depot lowes or any hardware store


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Dap Landau Contact Cement.. end topic


----------



## The Cholo (Apr 10, 2012)

THANKS!


----------

